# Heatful noisy air compressor



## fatmansat (Jun 28, 2012)

H,
i sorry for my bad English,
to preserve my hearing I build this silencer box for my noisy 24 lt air compressor.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I really dislike the amount of noise my pancake compressor makes so anything you do to make it quitter is gotta be a good thing.


----------



## GreenIsle (Jan 19, 2017)

That's a serious build he did on that box. Some tidy work.
My compressor doesn't make anything like the sound off of that one, but probably isn't near as powerfull.
It's a jump starter/ compressor combo.
https://www.greasemonkeydirect.com/products/jump-starter-with-air-compressor
But it's great for maintaining tyre air pressure.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you have any pictures and maybe a description you could post on Lumberjocks instead of just a link to a different site?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Ah…. put it in another room or closet and pipe it in. Or if you want to be quick about it drill a hole in the wall and feet a long hose through? I have a garrison garage; cars in the lower part and shop upstairs. My compressor is with the cars.


----------



## fatmansat (Jun 28, 2012)

> Do you have any pictures and maybe a description you could post on Lumberjocks instead of just a link to a different site?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


 apologize but my English is not good in fact I help with google translate.
For me it is very difficult to make a correct description in your language.
But seguento this forum I learned a lot.


----------



## fatmansat (Jun 28, 2012)

> Ah…. put it in another room or closet and pipe it in. Or if you want to be quick about it drill a hole in the wall and feet a long hose through? I have a garrison garage; cars in the lower part and shop upstairs. My compressor is with the cars.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


I am in agreement when your solution with the problem that my garage is located in an apartment three levels below the earth is my property is limited to my box.
I hope I explained correctly


----------

